# fähiger orthtopäde oder sportmediziner gesucht. dringend.



## powderJO (16. August 2011)

hi,

bin leider gestürzt, diagnose kahnbeinbruch. suche nun dringend einen fähigen sportmediziner, unfallchirurgen oder orthopäde mit verständnis für sportler zur weiterbehandlung.


weder unfallarzt noch bisher augesuchter orthopäde hatten irgendeine faible für sport und die behandlungsvorschläge waren dementsprechend: null bewegung für 8 - 16 wochen, gips bis schulter. das halte ich nicht aus - und ich weiß, dass es profis gibt, die mit sowas nach 3, 4 wochen wieder auf dem rad sitzen. 

annähernd so schnell wäre ich auch gerne wieder fit - nicht nur aus dem sportlichen, sondern natürkich auch aus dem beruflichen aspekt ...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. August 2011)

es gibt hier in der gegend den Dr. Lohrer, ist ein Sportmediziner bei dem auch die erfolgreichen Sportler aus und ein gehen. 

mußt mal schauen ob du bei ihm reinkommst...der kann sich seine patienten aussuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2011)

Lohrer vom SMI wurde mi auch von einem Kollegen, der Triathlon macht, empfohlen.

Ich wünsche Dir eine schnelle und gute Genesung  : daumen:


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (16. August 2011)

Ansonsten noch ne Alternative: Ich hab dieses Jahr Herrn Banzer in Oberursel getestet. Sport(ler)verständnis hat er, mir hat er geholfen: 

www.drbanzer.de


----------



## Deleted 140574 (16. August 2011)

8-16 Wochen sind aber schon sehr realistisch. Weiß ja nicht ob dir das von einem "deiner" bisherigen Ärzte gesagt wurde: Kahnbein ist der am langsamsten heilende Knochen im menschlichen Körper, Lehrbuch schreibt 12 Wochen.
Trotzdem gute Besserung und vielleicht lässt sich ja einer finden der deinen Wünschen gerecht wird ;-)

Noch was vergessen: Gips bis Schulter? Sicher, dass nicht noch was anderes am Handgelenk betroffen ist? Kenne es bei Kahnbeifrakturen nur Daumen + Unterarm im Gips. Aber gibt ja durchaus immer wieder "extreme" Ärzte...


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2011)

danke an alle. werde mal beide wegen einem termin anfragen.

wegen der 8 - 12 wochen: das es so lange dauern kann ist  klar, die frage aber ist, wie diese 8 - 12 wochen ausgestaltet werden können. wie du selbst schreibst, gibt es auch ärzte, die nur einen unterarmgips bzw. schiene einsetzen, teilweise habe ich bei glatten brüchen sogar nur von manschetten gelesen... mit dem gips bis oben kann ich halt nix machen, gar nix ...


----------



## oldrizzo (16. August 2011)

fragen kannst du auch beim sportpark in bad nauheim. dort lässt sich der ein oder andere rennfahrer auch fit machen, verletzungsbedingt und/oder um verschleiss vorzubeugen.


----------



## Hopi (16. August 2011)

Klinikum FFM höchst! Haben meins auch wieder in Schuss bekommen. Bei mir war es etwas komplexer (schon 2 Jahre verschleppt, weil die es in der BGU  nicht gesehen haben BLINDFISCHE).
Also 12 Wochen Kahnbeincast wirst Du rechnen müssen. Und danach dauert es noch 4-6 Wochen bis Du wieder halbwegs fahren kannst.


----------



## Everstyle (16. August 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...das halte ich nicht aus...


Ich hoffe, dass kann dich aufmuntern... Zeit hättest du...
[yt=Finger bmx Flick Trix HARO odc.3]xpCL7xiNpWw&[/yt]


----------



## powderJO (17. August 2011)

der finger bmxer ist cool. hätte aber angst, mir bei dem versuch auch noch die andere hand zu verknoten...

das kahnbeinbrüche übersehen werden, scheint leider nicht unüblich. was mich aber auch bei der qualität der ärzte - gerade orthopäden und unfallchirurgen - nicht besonders wundert...


----------



## Adrenalino (18. August 2011)

Suchst du noch? Ich kann meinen Doc absolut empfehlen, ist Radfahrer, Triathlet usw.....

Allerdings : Termine nur schwer zu bekommen, es sei denn du nutzt die Privat-Sprechstunde und löhnst selbst.....

Dr. Mortier in Maintal-Dörnigheim

www.ortho-maintal.de

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (19. August 2011)

hi,

danke nochmal an alle. war beim smi. guter eindruck. nächste woche röntgenkontrolle, dann eventuell schon gips abspecken. training auf ergo möglich in 4 wochen. immerhin eine klitzekleine verbesserung - sofern ich die motivation wiederfinde, um mich im sommer auf den ergo zu setzen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2011)

Weiterhin gute und schnelle Genesung.


----------



## powderJO (22. August 2011)

danke. wird langsam besser, konnte heute sogar vuelta schauen, ohne in tränen auszubrechen...


----------



## powderJO (10. November 2011)

nachdem sich doch alles etwas länger und komplizierter gestaltet hat, als noch vor wochen vermutet, darf ich mir langsam hoffnung machen, dass das kahnbein verheilt. d.h.: 

ich brauche in kürze einen guten physio, der mir hilft, so schnell wie möglich die bewegungsfähigkeit im handgelenk wieder herzustellen. danke für eure tipps schon jetzt.


----------



## Hopi (10. November 2011)

Ich hatte keine, durch ständiges dehnen habe ich ca. 90% der Bewegung wiederbekommen.


----------



## powderJO (11. November 2011)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich hatte keine, durch ständiges dehnen habe ich ca. 90% der Bewegung wiederbekommen.



hat sich erledigt. mein doc hat mir doch noch jemand besorgen können - alle super ausgebucht in ffm. selbst dehnen etc mache ich auch - erhoffe mir aber, dass professionelle hilfe das gane etwas beschleunigt. war immerhin 13 wochen ruhig gestellt und die bewegungsfähigkeit ist gleich 0. 1° in alle richtungen, mehr geht nicht. die erste sitzung habe ich jetzt hinter mir - aua. schmerzhafter und anstrengender als ne knüppeltour auf den feldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

